# pro archery income



## kgoold

i was just wondering how much could a pro archer make a year?


----------



## Brown Hornet

Not much.....there are only a handful of people that shoot for a living.


----------



## Lien2

kgoold said:


> i was just wondering how much could a pro archer make a year?


Depends on how often the win! :wink:

Lien2


----------



## DRFrance

*How much*



kgoold said:


> i was just wondering how much could a pro archer make a year?


Seems like a simple question - but it is not really. It is a pet peeve to ask some of the shooters this question. I will do my best to give you a level answer without any names.

I can share with you a few factors to consider because each pro has their own unique contracts and special doors open for extra opportunities such as TV shows or authoring books and magazine articles; making show appearances for seminar talks and leading shooting clinics or coaching/instructing. It is year-round full time job.

Also, winning is a huge factor with contigency sponsor monies available at national and world events.

Of course we have not discussed the personal sacrafices and expenses of all the training and travel, and strain to our families. Non of it is possible without a great support team with great people surrounding them. Each has their own "way" or "situation". 

Not many actually "profit". Most continue for the love it and strive to improve to something special. Most continue to work real jobs and train when time and obligations allow.

So, the range is substantial from individual to individual, and for each of these from year to year depending on successes.

For the best of the best who shoot all the major events available in a year and place well (typically top 5), it is possible to earn substantially more than $100,000 yearly.


----------



## JAVI

And it's possible to spend a hundred grand and not make a penny..:wink:


----------



## I BOW 2

Yeah it's abetter question to ask how much the average Pro spends in a years time. But I did clear $40.00 this summer on one tournament! :wink: Ken


----------



## SuperX

I BOW 2 said:


> Yeah it's abetter question to ask how much the average Pro spends in a years time. But I did clear $40.00 this summer on one tournament! :wink: Ken


did anyone else enter?


----------



## I BOW 2

Ouch!! SuperX I'll have you know that I bested all the Pro's there that weekend, even the wife!!! Remember my Motto is :I do not have to worry about beating anyone, they have to worry about not losing to me!!! :tongue: Ken


----------



## SuperX

I BOW 2 said:


> Ouch!! SuperX I'll have you know that I bested all the Pro's there that weekend, even the wife!!! Remember my Motto is :I do not have to worry about beating anyone, they have to worry about not losing to me!!! :tongue: Ken


Sorry, Ken. The only reason I ask is that forty bucks sounds about like what's left over from your pro pot after you deduct lunch! :wink::wink::tongue:

Uh, don't ask me how I know that :zip::embara:


----------



## cubsfan

I BOW 2 said:


> Yeah it's abetter question to ask how much the average Pro spends in a years time. But I did clear $40.00 this summer on one tournament! :wink: Ken


Dang! I need to go to your shoots. The most I won at one shoot was $20, and it cost me $10 to enter!!


----------



## drockw

40 bucks couldnt even cover half of my entry fees for the year. archery and drag racing (for most, me definately) are purely for the love. to come out even would be insane for me lol:embara:


----------



## kward598

During some of my best years to date I would finish in the top 5 in all 3 venues, asa ibo, nfaa. I would average 40k a year. But that inclluded all contingency monies, all sponsored paid monies, all winning from the org itself.

So that is no living, plus the fact that i had to get back to the office after an event made less pressure to win. If I had to win to make the bills i might would be living out on the streets! I would give anyone the same advice, enjoy the extra cash as a bonus not an income. It will be short term at best 
and no where near a yearly income with benefits, insurance, 401, etc..

best of luck 
Kward


----------



## rocket83

*most.........*

seems most shooters spend wayyyyyyyyyy more than they make shooting , myself included:wink:


----------



## swerve

rocket83 said:


> seems most shooters spend wayyyyyyyyyy more than they make shooting , myself included:wink:


Most??? I need to meet the rest and get tips.:wink: Great sponsors included, you are probably going to spend more than you make.


----------



## P_Shooter

Yeah, I cleared $20 @ the same tourny......HAHAHAHAH..... It almost covered the $200 in gas to get there


----------

